

Hall of api shame: boolean trap - agonzalezro
http://ariya.ofilabs.com/2011/08/hall-of-api-shame-boolean-trap.html

======
gregonicus
Interesting article. I would help if all of the links worked. I found 3 that
did not, returning the message "This domain is registered for one of our
customers" (CloudDNS). These were the links under qt.nokia.com

